

Show HN: Let It Snow – A snowy customizable ecard - lynxx
http://jakedeichert.com/let-it-snow/?greeting=Happy%20Holidays!&to=Hacker%20News&snow=600&bg=http://i.imgur.com/6WHYMf7.jpg

======
Immortalin
Very nice, bookmarked.

~~~
lynxx
Thanks! Happy holidays!

------
gsands
Nice, happy holidays!

~~~
lynxx
Thanks! Happy holidays to you too!

